

The most expensive e-book - potomak
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C2TPWO/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0SZN8QVW88854J042RQM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

======
keltex
The interesting thing with Kindle books (self-publishing) is if you price the
book between $2.99 and $9.99, your commission is 70%. But if you price it over
or under that range, it's only 35%.

So a $7400 book would be $4810 for Amazon and only $2590 for the author.

------
brazzy
It's not an e-book, and among paper books it's not even close: a bidding war
between two pricing algorithms famously led to a $23 MILLION price tag:
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384102,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2384102,00.asp)

I wouldn't be surprised if something similar has happened in this case as
well, and there may have been more extreme cases before.

------
uptown
The real gold is always in the reviews section of an item like this.

~~~
Gys
Hilarious !!!

------
saaaaaam
I don't know if the price is hidden to me because I'm in the UK, but that one
is apparently only available in hardback.

This one, however... [http://www.amazon.com/International-Encyclopedia-Social-
Beha...](http://www.amazon.com/International-Encyclopedia-Social-Behavioral-
Sciences-ebook/dp/B00D8GA5G2/)

$16,315.96 on Kindle.

~~~
croisillon
I see Nuclear Energy at $7,400.50 that's $12 per page. The Encyclopedia on the
other hand is at $11,382.09 but with 17500 pages costs a little over $1.5 per
page.

------
captainmuon
That book is a famous reference book, it's not supposed to be bought by
individuals, but by university libraries. The price is so high because a more
reasonable price would be a "drop in the ocean" for a typical library, and
they might as well give it away for free then. So they choose a price as high
as the libraries can pay.

It reminds me a bit of the pricing of scientific journals. They are basically
just magazines, but horrendously expensive because they are marketed towards
libraries. The difference to this is that you can buy individual articles. To
keep the libraries buying, they also put a ridiculous price on the articles,
like $45 a piece. People are not supposed to buy them individually either, its
just to keep the price up (and the articles formally available).

------
simonsquiff
I don't know if this is the case for this book, but really interesting article
about how some items on Amazon can get outrageous prices

[http://www.dansdata.com/gz146.htm](http://www.dansdata.com/gz146.htm)

------
josteink
The e-book (kindle-edition) is not available where I live, but I see I can
acquire a hardcopy for just $7,400.50.

That's literally a steal! Actually, _double_ so!

------
samolang
And it has been consistently expensive. [http://camelcamelcamel.com/Nuclear-
Energy-Landolt-B%C3%B6rns...](http://camelcamelcamel.com/Nuclear-Energy-
Landolt-B%C3%B6rnstein-Relationships-Technologies/product/3540428917)

------
jmnicolas
The book is available in hardcover only so it's not the most expensive e-book
...

Bit I guess when you're serious about nuclear energy, 7500$ is probably
relatively cheap ;-)

~~~
duiker101
I think it's available in hardcover only if you are outside the US.

------
okso
Best Customer Reviews I have ever seen for a book.

------
hnha
not sure if the link is affiliate spam, in any case here is a stripped down
sanitised one:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C2TPWO/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C2TPWO/)

~~~
freehunter
I think the chances of someone buying this book from the link provided is slim
to none, so affiliate link or not doesn't really matter.

\--learned something new about Amazon affiliate links. Thanks for the
corrections guys!

~~~
Saus
Isn't the affiliate cookie a XX-day cookie? Place it now, and if I buy a
completely unrelated book, you'll still get the commission? Because then it is
valuable to place those links here.

------
hdragomir
Best seller rank: #1,268,721

How many books are there in total?

------
vezzy-fnord
So, ignoring the satirical reviews, is this actually a good book?

